# Elimination of Dual Age Bands?



## MarkM (May 28, 2019)

Did DA eliminate the dual age band for 2003 and 2004, but keep the dual age band for 2002 and 2001 players?  Is anyone able to confirm?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 28, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Did DA eliminate the dual age band for 2003 and 2004, but keep the dual age band for 2002 and 2001 players?  Is anyone able to confirm?


Pretty sure that is correct. It looks like the oldest group will be the dual band because you have juniors mixed with seniors.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Pretty sure that is correct. It looks like the oldest group will be the dual band because you have juniors mixed with seniors.


Makes sense for HS Seniors to bail out of DA restrictions once they have their college commitment sewed up and realize they are not going to be National Team prospects, no matter which flavor of Koolaid is offered at practice.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 28, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Did DA eliminate the dual age band for 2003 and 2004, but keep the dual age band for 2002 and 2001 players?  Is anyone able to confirm?


Yes, correct


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Makes sense for HS Seniors to bail out of DA restrictions once they have their college commitment sewed up and realize they are not going to be National Team prospects, no matter which flavor of Koolaid is offered at practice.


Things have changed. They now offer Gatorade at practice.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 29, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Things have changed. They now offer Gatorade at practice.


Is that one of the DA improvements and added features?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 29, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Is that one of the DA improvements and added features?


Wouldnt know. They don’t offer parents Gatorade. In fact I bring my own water. Should I add Koolaide to it?


----------



## Ellejustus (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Makes sense for HS Seniors to bail out of DA restrictions once they have their college commitment sewed up and realize they are not going to be National Team prospects, no matter which flavor of Koolaid is offered at practice.


I was hooked on the extra strong 04 DA Cherry Flavor back in June of 2017.  In fact, I was one of the first to get in line to receive my packets of koolaid.  After drinking too much on a few occasions (coaches telling my daughter she is so close, the NT scouts love her, keep working harder, give up HS sports, give up social life, dances, beach days ect) I decided to enter rehab.  Now I only drink vegetable juice (find a coach who tells it like it is).


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (May 29, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> I was hooked on the extra strong 04 DA Cherry Flavor back in June of 2017.  In fact, I was one of the first to get in line to receive my packets of koolaid.  After drinking too much on a few occasions (coaches telling my daughter she is so close, the NT scouts love her, keep working harder, give up HS sports, give up social life, dances, beach days ect) I decided to enter rehab.  Now I only drink vegetable juice (find a coach who tells it like it is).


Are you saying that the prospect or potential of YNT invites is being used as a recruiting and/or customer retention tactic?


----------



## Ellejustus (May 29, 2019)

StylinAndProfilin said:


> Are you saying that the prospect or potential of YNT invites is being used as a recruiting and/or customer retention tactic?


Some clubs sell the potential of YNT.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 29, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Some clubs sell the potential of YNT.


To be fair, some clubs oversell no matter what league they play in.  For example....how does Murrieta Surf get away with calling teams USSDA Pre-Academy?

Clubs oversell because it’s what parents want to hear.  I have literally heard it all!


----------



## BigSoccer (May 29, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Some clubs sell the potential of YNT.


Why would a reputable club _EVER_ do that.


----------



## myself (May 29, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Some clubs sell the potential of YNT.


I've heard second hand stories about this, but this is the first time I've heard someone willing to admit that it factored into their decision process. If you don't mind answering... what made you enter "KoolAid Rehab" so to speak?


----------



## Technician72 (May 29, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> I was hooked on the extra strong 04 DA Cherry Flavor back in June of 2017.  In fact, I was one of the first to get in line to receive my packets of koolaid.  After drinking too much on a few occasions (coaches telling my daughter she is so close, the NT scouts love her, keep working harder, give up HS sports, give up social life, dances, beach days ect) I decided to enter rehab.  Now I only drink vegetable juice (find a coach who tells it like it is).


Glad to hear you're off the Kool-Aid 'ol friend. Best of luck to your DD and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Ellejustus (May 29, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> To be fair, some clubs oversell no matter what league they play in.  For example....how does Murrieta Surf get away with calling teams USSDA Pre-Academy?
> 
> Clubs oversell because it’s what parents want to hear.  I have literally heard it all!


To be fair, your dd is kicking ass in the DA


----------



## Ellejustus (May 29, 2019)

myself said:


> I've heard second hand stories about this, but this is the first time I've heard someone willing to admit that it factored into their decision process. If you don't mind answering... what made you enter "KoolAid Rehab" so to speak?


My dd wanting really bad to play HS soccer


----------

